# I kinda regret my crested gecko



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

Even though I've been putting it off ive had my crested for around 2 months and I kinda regret him since I never see him and he doesn't really have any personality I sort off wish I got dart frogs but just want to know if I'm being stupid or irrational. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

You could use nightlight LEDs to view him when he's active


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

jasonm96 said:


> You could use nightlight LEDs to view him when he's active


Yeah but for some reason he doesn't move when I look at him aha

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe he'll get used to your presence, I would give it some
time. Try feeding him his CGD with a spoon for some interaction 

If he's not right for you then you should be able to sell or trade here easy enough as cresties are a high demand species and then get a diurnal reptile or frog.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

You place some potted ficus in your set up then he might rest there, the enjoyment would come from just looking at him. 

You could then for entertainment purposes get a small frog or lizard like anoles, fire-bellied toads (these are nocturnal but also active at day), or dart frogs, their own set up won't take up much space.


----------



## cjbulloch (Sep 13, 2016)

How old is your crestie and what weight? If Its small, it might still be getting used to its surroundings, what size viv is it in? 

I have two babies that hatched in June, and are only just starting to show more activity but i think its partly to do with consistency. 

You should try getting into a routine of misting the tank at the same time, feed at the same time too, like the other guy said, hand feed with repashy on a stick(fluff cut off one side of cotton bud as they dont like large predator like hands in their face) handling same time every other day, so it knows whats coming. Mine were slighty underweight when they hatched so Ive been tong feeding bugs and hand feeding repashy nearly every day. 

It will get better, there is a girl on you tube that has cresties so tamed they eat on cue for her practically. Mine have started to flick their tongues out like leopard geckos do to smell whats infront of them, Ive never seen the adults I had do that, so its a good sign they are happy for the moment.


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

cjbulloch said:


> How old is your crestie and what weight? If Its small, it might still be getting used to its surroundings, what size viv is it in?
> 
> I have two babies that hatched in June, and are only just starting to show more activity but i think its partly to do with consistency.
> 
> ...


He's about 3 years old and I've had him for about 2 months although hes only started eating a lot this month because I think I was making the repashy too watery I haven't weighed him in awhile but when I got him he was around 40g and he's lost some weight but am trying to make him fatten up abit 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2013)

No personality ??? ....... really ?:gasp:

In their tank, yeah, they don't move about an awful lot ..... But are you handling it ?

I do exotic animal parties for kids and they are always one of the favorites.....

1. They have the most beautiful faces.
2. Theyre active enough to be fun to handle, but not too fast, which means that even young children can manage them.
3. They jump 
4. They can climb walls and glass 
5. if you spray a little water on them, they lick their own eye-balls :notworthy:

What do you want your cresite to do? ..... Juggle with fire while on a unicycle ?????

:lol2:


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

JimW said:


> No personality ??? ....... really ?:gasp:
> 
> In their tank, yeah, they don't move about an awful lot ..... But are you handling it ?
> 
> ...


I handle him once to twice a day maybe he will just get more comfortable in his viv after more time 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

